# Solved: Do I need Adobe Air, Adobe Flash Player and Adobe Reader, please?



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 220 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2815 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 940886 MB, Free - 891582 MB; D: Total - 12879 MB, Free - 1571 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2A99
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

My desktop computer is running quite slow, so I am checking all of the software that I have installed to see if something might be causing the problem. Do I need the above items please? I have Foxit Reader and I am running a free Office Suite called Open Office.

Thank you for reading this.

Kind regards

Nanof2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There can be any number of reasons why your computer is running slow, such as:

Too many programs and services auto-starting and running in the background.

An infestation of malware, spyware, rogues, hijackers, adware trackers, etc.

Too much graphic and multimedia "eye candy".

Performing functions that are too system-hungry and which the computer can't handle.

Not enough RAM.

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have *Foxit Reader* for opening and viewing .PDF files, you can get rid of *Adobe Reader*.

I had a problem in the past with Foxit Reader not working with as many PDF files as they do with Adobe Reader, so the latter is what I use.

*Adobe Flash Player* is needed by certain websites because of their multimedia content, so keep it installed.

The activeX version is for Internet Explorer.

The plugin version is for Firefox, Chrome, and other non-IE browsers.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Assuming it's a known factory brand one and not a custom/home built one, what's the brand name and model name and model number of your desktop?

What optional devices are connected to and used with it?

----------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

flavallee said:


> There can be any number of reasons why your computer is running slow, such as:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thank you. It appears then that it is safe to remove Adobe Air and Reader. You have given me the answers that I need although I still have many more.

I am unlikely to need to open any large files so I will stick with Foxit because I have successfully used it in the past.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you may have missed my colleagues second post - 3
that info will help us to advise you further

additionally - when you say running slow, I realise you say running - but do you mean
1. Slow to load windows and then OK
2. Slow when browsing but OK opening programs, files etc
3. OK loading windows - eg completing to the desktop then slow AND if so EVERYTHING or only downloading etc.

Please provide in addition to the msconfig and other details my colleague asked for - a more fuller description of this perceived slowness.


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Assuming it's a known factory brand one and not a custom/home built one, what's the brand name and model name and model number of your desktop?
> 
> What optional devices are connected to and used with it?
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your reply. Please forgive my tardiness in replying to you. Pretty unwell, very dim but will do my best. Please be patient.

Angela


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hpsysdrv Application Hewlett-Packard

HP MediaSmart SmartMenu Unknown

HP Advisor Dock Unknown

Ccleaner Piriform Ltd

Advanced SystemCareUltimate IObit

Microsoft® Windows®Operating System Microsoft Corporation

hpwuSchd Application Hewlett-Packard

avast! Antivirus AVASTSoftware

IObit Malware Fighter IObit

Java(TM) Platform SE AutoUpdater Oracle Corporation

Adobe Reader andAcrobatManager Adobe Systems Incorporated

Quicken 99 for Windows Intuit

Quicken 2002 for Windows Intuit

PictureMover Application Hewlett-Packard


I hope that this is OK. I had forgotten all about msconfig. Unfortunately I suffer from a condition which means that I am frequently in a brain fog state. Consequently, sometimes I install things on pc and then forget.

My PC is HP Pavilion Desktop purchased 30th December 2011. I have a Canon Printer attached and an Acer Monitor, installed a few weeks ago. Just went to "My Computer" to check stats and it states OS (c 870 GB free of 918 GB, so to my little brain cell that seems OK? Then HP_RECOVERY 1.53GB free of 12.5 GB Not sure what these sets of figures relate to; one lot seems healthy and one is not so. 

In July 2013 there were problems with the monitor and it was assumed by Currys (who sold the machine to me with the monitor and pc as a package) that the pc had a faulty graphics card. This was changed, but due to the 'brain fog' I did not realise that I would lose so many things.

So I think that I have caused all of the problems by installing things that shouldn't have been installed?

I am sorry to be such a nuisance. Brain not foggy at present so trying to put things right.

Thank you so much for helping with this, if you require any more information please let me know.

Kind regards

Angela


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have

*IObit Advanced SystemCare Ultimate

IObit Malware Fighter*

installed in your computer.

I strongly suggest you get rid of both of them.

The first one can damage Windows and damage programs and generate error messages and wreak havoc with your computer.

The second one gets a low rating for combating malware.

-----------------------------------------------------

Unless you really know how to use *Piriform CCleaner* safely, get rid of it too.

Improperly using it can cause the same problems as ASC.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

re


> HP_RECOVERY 1.53GB free of 12.5 GB Not sure what these sets of figures relate to; one lot seems healthy and one is not so.


Nothing to worry about as on your specs on first post


> D: Total - 12879 MB, Free - 1571 MB;


It is the recovery partition, just make sure you NEVER install anything on that partition.
NOTE the space free now 1571MB
If it ever changes there is something wrong - if that happens anytime post again and we can advise


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply; I will follow your instructions immediately.

Best wishes
Angela

*IObit Advanced SystemCare Ultimate*

*IObit Malware Fighter*

installed in your computer.

I strongly suggest you get rid of both of them.

The first one can damage Windows and damage programs and generate error messages and wreak havoc with your computer.

The second one gets a low rating for combating malware.

-----------------------------------------------------

Unless you really know how to use *Piriform CCleaner* safely, get rid of it too.

Improperly using it can cause the same problems as ASC.

-----------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply:

"It is the recovery partition, just make sure you NEVER install anything on that partition.
NOTE the space free now 1571MB
If it ever changes there is something wrong - if that happens anytime post again and we can advise"

I have made a note of this for future reference.

Kind regards
Angela


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

I removed these items and have noted this for future reference. The pc is faster already.
Thank you so much.

Best wishes
Angela


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Note: The "Clean" and "Report" buttons will be grayed out at this time.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Clean" button, then allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" each time it appears.

The computer will restart.

Save the log that appears after the computer restarts.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Will do that now, thank you. Then I need to write to you about a mysterious telephone call that I have just received, telling me that my pc has been hacked. So grateful to you and all the other tech help people.

Angela


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

I had missed the other post. Not quite used to how this works yet.

The pc has been slow to do anything at all, including opening apps, going to another page etc.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I posted that - when is it slow question - before the revelation that it had, as my colleague said the unwanted programs from IOBit

The telephone call is without doubt a scam to try and trick you into allowing them to install a program, that will then require you to pay to supposedly solve the problem - that never existed in the first place
Some of them purport to be Microsoft and some purport to be a law enforcement agency
I HOPE YOU SIMPLY IGNORED THE offer and terminated the call


----------



## Nanof2 (Oct 10, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.
> 
> Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
> 
> ...


----------

